# The Importance of Vitamin B12



## OnTheRocks (Apr 23, 2013)

I will begin by saying that I am not advocating this as a treatment, but I do believe that supplements can be efficacious to those coping with social anxiety. SA is a complex, multi-faceted illness that can be attributed to many chemical deficiencies, physiological imbalances, and sub-optimal psychological mechanics. While many of the possible aggravating factors require clinical attention, a deficiency of B12 is relatively easy to address. 

Vitamin B12 is a water-soluble vitamin, meaning that the body will filter out and excrete what is not needed as opposed to fat soluble vitamins that are deposited in the tissues. Deficiencies in B12 can be caused by malabsorption attributed to Pernicious Anemia, gastrectomy, fish tapeworms, chronic pancreatic disease, and vegetarianism to name a few. 

Individuals lacking vitamin B12 may experience loss of appetite as well as several neurological symptoms including: a "pins and needles feeling" due to peripheral nerve degeneration, numbness, clumsiness, and, most pertinent to SA suffers, depression. 

Vitamin B12 supplements are available as a sub-lingual (under the tongue) tablet which dissolves and is absorbed directly into the capillaries underneath the tongue, allowing for more efficient uptake by the body. 

I hope this sheds a little light on the subject and peaks the reader's interest in the homeopathic methods of treatment.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Huh, didn't know you could absorb B12 sublingualy. I wonder how it compares in bio-availability to oral supplements. The nice thing about the sublingual route is that it bypasses the pretty complicated way that we normally absorb it (intrinsic factor and all that nonsense). B12 is an important vitamin to, and one which a fair amount of people are deficient in (elderly, vegetarians, people with GI issues). Since there are a lot of vegetarians and vegans here, I'll mention it again, that if you're not already supplementing B12, you should, because most of it comes from meat products.


----------



## Anderson2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice article,I completely agree with you vitamin b12 is a very important substance,Taking it is a need of the body.Getting it in a appropriate amount is something necessary.
I am glad that you have highlighted something like that.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! I'm a vegetarian and pretty sure I had a B vitamin deficiency before I started taking supplements... they really help to lessen my stress/depressed feelings and stabilize my mood.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for reading! As a medical student, I appreciate the chance to share what I'm learning.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I take B12 because I'm iron deficient and have anemia. If I don't take it regularly, I do feel a lot more down in the dumps. Definitely recommend this as a natural boost. I also feel a lot more energized throughout the day and sleep a lot more soundly, straight through the night. Make sure to only take it in the morning -- it can actually keep you up at night if you take it before bed because it is a bit of an energy boost.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

You also need folic acid to utilize B12 effectively. I take 50mcg of B12 daily as part of a high potency B-complex and an additional 5mg of folic acid because supplements never have high doses of folic acid in them. Some medical sources recomend that we don't consume more than 1mg daily but toxicity isn't an issue under 15mg daily in most people. I perceive that I have trouble metabolising folate, although I could be completely wrong, but I do notice improvements in my energy levels and BSL balance throughout the day while on the higher dose.


----------



## KeithJorgensen (Apr 26, 2013)

What vitamin should I take for weight gain?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

OnTheRocks said:


> Thanks for reading! As a medical student, I appreciate the chance to share what I'm learning.


Medical student huh? What year are you in now? I'm an M2, who should be freaking out a lot more at Step 1, which is looming ever closer, with me being woefully unprepared lol.


----------



## Anderson2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Anderson2 said:


> Very nice article,I completely agree with you vitamin b12 is a very important substance,Taking it is a need of the body.Getting it in a appropriate amount is something necessary.
> I am glad that you have highlighted something like that.


Any comments?


----------



## jesicaswift986 (May 7, 2013)

*Re :-*

You can suffer from many health related problems if you are having deficiency of vitamin B12. It is important for the production of blood cells.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Never eaten meat, never going to, never used supplements, don't plan to!


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm reliably informed the b12 and vegetarians/vegans thing is almost solely meat industry propoganda


----------

